# A new--and bizarre--Audi R18 rumor.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

This isn't offical from Audi, but it a rumor regarding the Audi R18's debut at Spa. Lemansrace on Twitter is reporting that Audi may possibly run the R18's in black carbon and then unveil their new paint scheme on the grid before the morning warm up session.

That means that we can't look at the Audi R15s at Sebring for info on the R18's paint scheme.

Here's the actual Twitter note: http://twitter.com/Lemansrace/status/40017879202152448

It may pose a logisitical stretch and may have to meet approval by the ACO, but it may or may not happen regardless.

Like all things R18 related, I'd wait for official word from Audi.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll be there so I'll let you know
( going to do a lap of the nordschlife on Sunday too since they changed the race date to Saturday)


----------

